
Obsessive Learner Challenged Magnus Carlsen. He Had One Month to Train - todd8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNF0LkIodXw
======
yesenadam
An utterly impossible task. This video is of no chess interest. The guy lost a
piece immediately. I read some of his blog about this. He originally meant to
play the "Play Magnus" app, where you can play a simulation of Magnus at
various ages, not his fault the real Magnus agreed to play. But it was just a
waste of Magnus' time, not showing due respect. The guy's preparation was
pretty embarrassing to read. Asking someone who had some idea about chess for
advice would have been a good idea. It seems he tried to memorise the openings
Magnus had played. Good luck with that, Magnus plays more different openings
then anyone. And you will blunder as soon as your memorized lines run out,
which is what happened. Just doing tactics training would have been more
useful. Reading about some of his other challenges was interesting, but in
this one he had no idea, no respect and no chance.

------
todd8
The thing that surprises me is that he has some knowledge of the game. How
could he expect to achieve this goal?

The more you study the game, the more you realize just how phenomenal is the
ability of any grandmaster ranked player.

A more reasonable but still impressive goal might be to enter a real
tournament after a month of study and win one game from other unranked club
level players just starting out in tournament play.

